# Suggestions for planting in Fla



## HopCar (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Kopelia, I'm just south of you in Miami and I'm going through the same process. When ever I see flowers in the neighbor hood, I try to stop and check for bees. In my yard the most popular plant has been wild coffee. I have a nice big clump of it near the hive and when it was in bloom, the bees really worked it. They also seem to like my fire bush and ixora. On both of those they seem to work the base of the bud rather than the flower. I don't know what that's all about.
If you've got room for trees, citrus, avocado, lychee and mango seem to get plenty of attention. Bees like Sea Grape which is attractive and can be kept small. 
Brazilian Pepper (Florida Holly) and Spanish Needle are both important to bees down here. Unfortunately both are considered weeds.

I've been told not to bother planting for my bees as I can't plant enough for them anyway. I do it just because I enjoy seeing them in my yard.
Let me know if you find any others.


----------

